# IPv6 on Linksys WRT54G using dd-wrt firmware



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Has anyone ever been able to get IPv6 working on a Linksys WRT54G router using the dd-wrt firmware?

I've been trying off and on for a few years now, I get so frustrated I give up, and I've used pretty much every source of information that I have found on the Internet.

I have a tunnel, through Hurricane Electric, that I know is working but I can't seem to use that tunnel. I sent my setup to them and they say everything looks fine however none of the PC's on my network are able to use IPv6.


Any help would be appreciated!

Mine is a Linksys WRT54G v2 and I'm using DD-WRT v23 SP2.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Need more information.. even though I believe the LinkSys router is capable of supporting IPV6... with the right firmware, are your PC's capable. It has been too long since I ran an XP machine and I do not know about support for IPV6 ( Vista supports it) but there are some resources that might assist you at http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/network/bb530961.aspx


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Need more information.. even though I believe the LinkSys router is capable of supporting IPV6... with the right firmware, are your PC's capable. It has been too long since I ran an XP machine and I do not know about support for IPV6 ( Vista supports it) but there are some resources that might assist you at http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/network/bb530961.aspx


I know my machines support it and I know the WRT54G is capable, no problem.

2 Vista Machines, 2 FreeBSD machines, and a laptop with Linux loaded.

At one time I had Earthlink's modified version of the WRT54G firmware on my router running IPv6 without a problem. They have however stopped their support of IPv6, for some reason. I also wanted to use better firmware, thus my decision to go with DD-WRT.

I have to believe it works, why else would there be so many docs on how to make it work? Just none of those docs have helped me at all apparently. Most of them now are outdated.


----------

